# Easter Pie recipes



## VeraBlue (Mar 18, 2008)

Pizza Rustica

Dough:
2C flour
2 eggs
1/4 c oil
1/3 c water
1/2 t black pepper

Beat eggs into oil and water.  Blend into flour and pepper and form into crust dough.  Knead a few minutes, and let rest, covered.

Filling:
8 eggs, beaten
1/2 course black pepper
1# ricotta
1C parmesan
1/3# prosciutto -cubed
1/3# genoa salami-cubed
1# basket cheese, sliced
1/3# provolone, cubed

Method:
Blend the eggs, pepper ricotta and grated cheese well.  Divide dough in half.  Roll each piece into a circle to fit 9" pie pan.  Place one circle into the pan.  Pour half the ricotta mixture into the pan.  Layer proscuitto, salami and provolone over ricotta.  Cover with remaining ricotta.  Layer basket cheese slices on top of ricotta.  Cover with remaining crust.  Crimp the edges well to seal.  Bake 350 for an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 18, 2008)

Torta di Pasqua or Easter tart

Dough:
3C flour
2/3c water
1/3 c olive oil
1t salt

Filling:
5 C ricotta 
14 eggs
3/4# mortadella, diced
1T marjoram
2 1/2 t salt
2T fresh cracked black pepper

Method:

Mix flour, oil, water and salt.  Transfer to work surface, gently kneading till it forms a ball.  Divide it in two, one just a bit larger than the other - think 1 third dough to 2 thirds dough.  Flatten and wrap, then refrigerate 30 mins.

Roll the larger piece to 14 inches, 1/8 inch thick.  Place in an 11 inch springform pan, leaving 1/4 inch overhanging.

Filling:
Preheat oven to 350
In bowl, combine ricotta, 7 eggs, mortadella, spices.  Spoon into the prepared crust.  With the back of a spoon, create 6 wells in the filling.  One at a time, crack an egg into the well(s).  Roll the remaining dough large enough to cover the top of the pan, and place on the filling.  Seal the edges well.  Beat remaining egg with 1T water and brush it over the top crust.

Bake an hour till puffed and golden.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 18, 2008)

Sweet Easter Pie 
makes a one crust 9" pie



Crust:
2 eggs
1/8 cup vegetable oil
1/8 cup butter 
3/4 cup sugar
1/8 cup vegetable shortening
1/8 tsp. salt
3/4 tsp. lemon extract
1 1 1/4 cup flour (or more to make a stiff dough)

Filling:
1 1/2 lb. Ricotta cheese
1 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese, softened
4 eggs, separated
1 cup sugar

zest of one orange, grated
zest of one lemon, grated
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1 tsp. vanilla
1 cup cooked rice (optional)

Preheat oven to 350 F.

Blend ricotta cheese with cream cheese.

Beat 4 egg whites till stiff. Fold into cheese mixture. Add remaining ingredients. Mix well. Pour into pie shell.

Bake for at least 30, but not more than 45 minutes. Cool.


----------



## elaine l (Mar 18, 2008)

Sounds great.  This will be the first year that I am the one attempting this.  It has always been my mom.  I know she always had pine nuts on the sweet pie.  Any thoughts on when I add these?  They seemed to be on the top.  Happy Easter to you Vera.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 18, 2008)

Same to you, Elaine....sprinkle them on the top, after an egg wash so they'll stick.

Good luck.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Mar 19, 2008)

cool recipes Vera... the Pizza Rustica looks very similar to my family recipe except for some reason we always make ours square and the top crust is done in a basketweave pattern.

MMM I am looking foward to some of this tasty stuff on sunday.


----------



## VeraBlue (Mar 19, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> cool recipes Vera... the Pizza Rustica looks very similar to my family recipe except for some reason we always make ours square and the top crust is done in a basketweave pattern.
> 
> MMM I am looking foward to some of this tasty stuff on sunday.


 
Agreed, pan size is optional, and I do the basket weave, as well, from time to time.  That depends on the degree and height of the weeds I'm currently lost in.


----------

